# حصريا: برنامج winamp 5.551 full



## PETER_OSCAR (26 مارس 2009)

*Winamp 5.551 Full

*





*اصدار جديد من هذا البرنامج الممتاز لتشغيل الملفات الصوتية والموسيقى.

يقوم هذا البرنامج بتشغيل الملفات التي تحمل الصيغ التالية:WAV, MOD MJuice, WMA, ASFS, VOC, MPEJ وملفات الأقٌراص المضغوطة(CD) كما تستطيع إختيار شكل الواجهة الخارجية للبرنامج من خلال عدة أشكال موجودة في البرنامج. 

من ميزات هذا البرنامج وجود محلل طيفي للموسيقي الصادرة, محدد أصوات رقمي, موزع MPEJ ...وغيرها 

هذا بالإضافة الى العديد من الخدمات المميزة. و الاضافات البرمجية المفتوحة المصدر . 

Winamp is a skinnable, multi-format media player.

Winamp supports a wide variety of contemporary and specialized music file formats, including MIDI, MOD, MPEG-1 audio layers 1 and 2, AAC, M4A, FLAC, WAV, OGG Vorbis, and Windows Media Audio. It supports gapless playback for MP3 and AAC, and Replay Gain for volume leveling across tracks. In addition, Winamp can play and import music from audio CDs, optionally with CD-Text, and can also burn music to CDs. Winamp supports playback of Windows Media Video and Nullsoft Streaming Video, as well as most of the video formats supported by Windows Media Player. 5.1 Surround sound is supported where formats and decoders allow.


*




*Title: Winamp 5.551 Full 

Filename: winamp5551_full_emusic-7plus_en-us.exe 

File size: 9.45 MB 

Requirements: Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista 

License: Freeware 

Date added: March 10, 2009 

Author: Nullsoft*
http://www.4shared.com/file/95086323/a0ef2f85/winamp5551_full_emusic-7plus_en-us.html


----------



## man4truth (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا الأخ العزيز على البرنامج الرائع والمجهود الأروع
وربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك بيتر


وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## rawanmoh (27 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

ميررسى على البرنامج يا بيتر

جارى التحميل .........
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

ميررسى على البرنامج يا بيتر

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (28 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ميررسى على البرنامج يا بيتر
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*شكرا على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## tonylovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على البرنامج

ربنا يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز علي البرنامج
ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك حياتك
جاري التحميل​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير بيتر لنشاطك الملحوظ_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

